# LED Fan speed control



## Bossman74 (Aug 19, 2004)

Is there a way to reduce the speed of a LED fan without dimming the built-in LEDs?


----------



## Xtant (Aug 19, 2004)

Sure any controllers that us PWM can control fans without dimming LED fans. However they can cause the LED to strobe. Look for a controller that lets you tweak the frequency of the PWM.


----------

